# eca and testicle shrinkage?



## babylon (Oct 29, 2004)

hi! i am curious if anyone has experienced testicle shrinkage on ECA? i have just finished an m1t cycle (3 weeks into PCT) and started an ECA stack this week. i noticed that my testes were starting to get back to normal but now they have shrunk again.  I need to know if this is caused by ECA or if my nuts are affected by m1t (i have heard of people who experienced shrinkage during their last weeks of pct, and this is why i ask). If so I will run some hcg.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 29, 2004)

I had shrinkage start after about 3 weeks of pct following an M1T cycle, and did a little HCG followed by a couple more weeks of nolva. HCG saved my life!


----------



## babylon (Oct 29, 2004)

yeah my hcg is on the way. Just curious how long it took for them to get back to normal? it seems as if a week of hcg should be enough?


----------



## babylon (Oct 29, 2004)

What causes this - this is what i really wanna know!


----------



## OmarJackson (Oct 29, 2004)

Ephedrine can enlarge the prostate and constrict the penis.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 29, 2004)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> Ephedrine can enlarge the prostate and constrict the penis.


ECA will cause *temporary* vasoconstriction. HCG is very suppresive. Just do enough to get you back up to size and hangin' right, then stop and follow with 2-3 weeks of nolva.


----------



## SJ69 (Oct 29, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> ECA will cause *temporary* vasoconstriction. HCG is very suppresive. Just do enough to get you back up to size and hangin' right, then stop and follow with 2-3 weeks of nolva.



Maybe ECA does cause vasoconstriction, but for some reason I get really horney when amped up on a couple stackers (the real ones, my reserve supply is dwindling quick  ) and there's no blood flow problem where it counts.
as far as effecting the yam bag, I really don't see how.


----------



## rrgg (Oct 30, 2004)

I agree with SJ.  Maybe it has something to do with effects on the prostate. Just a wild guess.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 30, 2004)

ECA doesn't affect my ability to get hard or horny at all. Clen inceases my libido, however. It has vasodialating properties. Cialis gives you a rod of steal that could break glass, but that is a different subject. I think his nut shrinkage has to do with the M1T. It certainly isn't the ECA doing it.


----------



## Purdue Power (Oct 30, 2004)

Ya, I just ran 6 doses of HCG at 250iu.  You might want to either that or 500iu every 3 days.  It is relatively fast acting, as in it doesn't take more than a day or so to have the full effects to have taken place from each dose.  You DO NOT want to take more than you have to.  You will desensitize your nuts permanently.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 30, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> You DO NOT want to take more than you have to.  You will desensitize your nuts permanently.


It amazes me that there are people that do 5,000 iu of HCG at one time.    You could probably watch your nuts grow in real time.


----------

